# 2015 gmc sierra 2500hd crew



## searay220 (Nov 20, 2008)

I picked my new truck a last week and having an XV2 installed tomorrow. My question is the truck came with LT265/60R20 the Goodyear SRA. The tires don't look very aggressive so wondering if anybody has been plowing with these tires and how are they is the snow?


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Can't help you with the tires but if you're planning on keeping the truck for a few years I would buy 4 snow tires mounted on steel rims. Save the nice rims for the summer.


----------



## George C (Aug 24, 2004)

cet;2045966 said:


> Can't help you with the tires but if you're planning on keeping the truck for a few years I would buy 4 snow tires mounted on steel rims. Save the nice rims for the summer.


I agree. Save those nice wheels for summer. You will eventually buy a replacement set of tires down the road. Why not buy another set to rotate in now, and you are good for years to come. 
There are a lot of nice deals on eBay. Lots of new style GMC chrome 18" wheels for about $1,200 shipped. Cheaper steel wheels are also available if you can stomach that look. 
You may need to buy a set of TPMS for them.


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

Forget snow, those tires are crap on wet roads.


----------



## searay220 (Nov 20, 2008)

I know what your saying about the second set of tires and rims that would be nice. But right now money is tight. I have less than 200 miles on the tires I wonder if I can get a tire store to take the SRA in trade for some better tires.
I have had many sets of the Bridgestone Revo 2 on my last truck. They were great.


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

I tried to do a trade in at a tire store, market wasn't there for it. Sold them private sale for $200 for the set, rubber only, 18" also, had maybe 5k miles on them by then. 
There's some good deals to be found online, I got a set of BFG KO2 on a Black Friday Sale last year. Saved close to $300, even after factoring in shipping, mounting, and balancing.


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

How much did the XV2 cost if you don't mind me asking?

I ran Kelly ATR's on my truck and never had too big of an issue unless I stuck the pedal to the floor, but i also carried two blowers, and close to 400lbs of salt in the bed. (plus the snow that was in there)


----------



## searay220 (Nov 20, 2008)

jhall22guitar;2046250 said:


> How much did the XV2 cost if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> I ran Kelly ATR's on my truck and never had too big of an issue unless I stuck the pedal to the floor, but i also carried two blowers, and close to 400lbs of salt in the bed. (plus the snow that was in there)


$6250 cash installed out the door. That's for the 8.6ft stainless


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

k1768;2046136 said:


> I tried to do a trade in at a tire store, market wasn't there for it. Sold them private sale for $200 for the set, rubber only, 18" also, had maybe 5k miles on them by then.
> There's some good deals to be found online, I got a set of BFG KO2 on a Black Friday Sale last year. Saved close to $300, even after factoring in shipping, mounting, and balancing.


Do you like the KO2s? I plan on getting a set this fall.


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

searay220;2046322 said:


> $6250 cash installed out the door. That's for the 8.6ft stainless


You will have to post a picture when its installed. The stainless on the new Chevy/GMC's look sharp!


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I just had these installed. Haven't plowed with them yet, so I can't give a review. Half the people on here love them, and the other half hate them. So, we'll see.


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

LapeerLandscape;2046327 said:


> Do you like the KO2s? I plan on getting a set this fall.


No complaints so far.


----------



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

We have had great luck with the Bridgestone Duravis M700 tires, they seen to do great in all conditions and plow pretty well.


----------



## George C (Aug 24, 2004)

I guess I'm in the minority. 
I've run a lot of different tires that came stock, and have never had a traction issue. I run what it comes with, and without issue. 
Proper ballast is the most important thing. Run what you have and see. 

Stay far away from mud tires. Those big blocky aggressive looking tires are worthless on ice. That would be my suggestion.


----------



## shotgunwillie (Nov 4, 2012)

George C;2045974 said:


> I agree. Save those nice wheels for summer. You will eventually buy a replacement set of tires down the road. Why not buy another set to rotate in now, and you are good for years to come.
> There are a lot of nice deals on eBay. Lots of new style GMC chrome 18" wheels for about $1,200 shipped. Cheaper steel wheels are also available if you can stomach that look.
> You may need to buy a set of TPMS for them.


Just this weekend I took off my chrome alloy 18 inch Goodyear SRA wheels and tires and put on my 18 inch steel wheel Michelin LTX2s. The ride is now louder and stiffer. Load up the ballast, adjust the plow head lights, we are ready to roll. If you ever buy a second set of wheels for your 2500HD, remember the bolt pattern changed with the 2011s.


----------



## searay220 (Nov 20, 2008)

I don't think I could do the steel wheel route. I went to the Goodyear store today and asked about trading in the SRA tires up to the Wrangler AT. He said he wouldn't take them because like someone else said there is no market for them. He has never seen or sold that size. The Wrangler AT's run about $340 each. For that price I could almost buy a set of used 18 inch GMC wheels and a set of Cooper M+S.
I currently have a call into the dealer hoping they will be able to do something for me. I explained I bought a $50k truck with the plow package with the intent to plow. I explained that the truck that has a plow package shouldn't have an average all season tire on it. 
If they won't help with an upgrade on my tires my next call will be GM. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Good luck with that (he said as he rolled his eyes). Unfortunately you should have brought this up prior to taking delivery of the truck. You had a lot more negotiating power at that point. You have absolutely zero now.


----------



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

Harleyjeff;2047536 said:


> Good luck with that (he said as he rolled his eyes). Unfortunately you should have brought this up prior to taking delivery of the truck. You had a lot more negotiating power at that point. You have absolutely zero now.


100% right. Good luck man. 
I agree the GY Wrangler SRA tires are some of the worst tires ever. 
They don't get traction in rain let alone snow. 
As far as the dealer goes you should have done it before you took the truck home.


----------



## searay220 (Nov 20, 2008)

MXZ1983;2047540 said:


> 100% right. Good luck man.
> I agree the GY Wrangler SRA tires are some of the worst tires ever.
> They don't get traction in rain let alone snow.
> As far as the dealer goes you should have done it before you took the truck home.


Your absolutely right I should of done it before signing. I think the new car smell made me not think clearly.


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

searay220;2047582 said:


> Your absolutely right I should of done it before signing. I think the new car smell made me not think clearly.


It gets the best of us unfortunately.

Sometimes car dealers are understanding though. My aunt bought a new Mini Cooper (manual) about two years ago, and a month and a half in to her ownership she broke her ankle really bad in a motorcycle accident (motorcycle fell over on her) and she wouldnt have use of the ankle for almost 6 months, so she couldn't drive a stick. She called her dealer and they brought her a brand new Mini Cooper that was automatic as a trade and didnt charge her more than $500 for it. Now thats customer service.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

I have the Michelin on my 2015 chevy . Did you get it at moore?


----------



## searay220 (Nov 20, 2008)

I bought my truck from Banks GMC in Concord NH. They have the best selection of trucks in New England.


----------



## Hotdog1922 (Feb 5, 2011)

I plowed with the stock tires with no problem. I wouldn't get a set of steel rims for the winter. I want my truck to look good all year not just the summer?


----------



## George C (Aug 24, 2004)

I agree. Steel wheels would never see my trucks..
Why buy steel wheels? 
There are some great deals on OEM chrome wheels and tires everyday on eBay. 

I always buy a winter set of wheels for my trucks, and my wifes. 
I picked up a set of new 2015 MY 20" OEM chrome wheels and tires for my wife's 15' Yukon Denali for $1,500 so I can store her 22" 
We're not sure what set looks better.

There are sets of 18" MY chrome wheels and tires for our trucks for about $1,200 delivered.


----------

